# [chromium] Could not load Shockwave Flash

## kernelOfTruth

Hi guys,

I need a lil' help here:

each time I want to watch flash-content chromium says:

"Could not load Shockwave Flash"

error message in console is:

[499:38:0309/155447:ERROR:ppapi_thread.cc(256)] Failed to load Pepper module from /opt/google/chrome/PepperFlash (error: /opt/google/chrome/PepperFlash: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory)

 *Quote:*   

> ls -l /opt/google/chrome/PepperFlash/
> 
> total 16192
> 
> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 16568672 Mar  7 18:16 libpepflashplayer.so
> ...

 

but stuff is there and afaik nothing has changed

I installed google-chrome 25 and latest 27 - no change

installed version of chromium is:

 *Quote:*   

> 27.0.1430.0

 

any ideas why this is still happening ?

wasn't this supposed to be fixed ?

deleting:

```
~ /.config/google-chrome/PepperFlash
```

also didn't help

references:

https://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=173847

https://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=173790

edit:

disabling the sandbox entirely didn't help

so it's not sandbox-related

the old 11.2 flash works so it's PepperFlash-specific & chromium only since chromium-27* works with PepperFlash

edit2:

 *Quote:*   

> [10960:10960:0309/171359:ERROR:object_proxy.cc(529)] Failed to call method: org.chromium.Mtpd.EnumerateStorages: object_path= /org/chromium/Mtpd: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown: The name org.chromium.Mtpd was not provided by any .service files
> 
> [10960:10960:0309/171359:ERROR:omnibox_view_gtk.cc(431)] Not implemented reached in virtual void OmniboxViewGtk::ApplyCaretVisibility()
> 
> [10960:10960:0309/171404:ERROR:omnibox_view_gtk.cc(431)] Not implemented reached in virtual void OmniboxViewGtk::ApplyCaretVisibility()
> ...

 

edit3:

running the archived & backup chromium 26.0.1386.0

flash works

other versions in between sadly can't be tested due to newer media-libs/mesa (9999)

----------

## Navar

Currently using www-client/chromium-25.0.1364.160 and recent flash version mentioned below here fine.

There was a manual way to fight with this, but someone made a handy ebuild to borrow for chromium builds.

```

# equery f www-plugins/chrome-binary-plugins-9999

 * Searching for chrome-binary-plugins9999 in www-plugins ...

 * Contents of www-plugins/chrome-binary-plugins-9999:

/etc

/etc/chromium

/etc/chromium/pepper-flash

/usr

/usr/lib64

/usr/lib64/chromium-browser

/usr/lib64/chromium-browser/PepperFlash

/usr/lib64/chromium-browser/PepperFlash/libpepflashplayer.so

/usr/lib64/chromium-browser/PepperFlash/manifest.json

/usr/lib64/chromium-browser/libpdf.so

# cat /etc/chromium/pepper-flash 

CHROMIUM_FLAGS="${CHROMIUM_FLAGS} --ppapi-flash-path=/usr/lib64/chromium-browser/PepperFlash/libpepflashplayer.so --ppapi-flash-version=11.6.602.171"

```

----------

## kernelOfTruth

 *Navar wrote:*   

> Currently using www-client/chromium-25.0.1364.160 and recent flash version mentioned below here fine.
> 
> There was a manual way to fight with this, but someone made a handy ebuild to borrow for chromium builds.
> 
> ```
> ...

 

works like a charm !   :Very Happy: 

thanks Navar  :Smile: 

----------

